# Bonzo :]]



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

This is my love, Bonzo. I don't know where my camera is and all I have for a camera is the one on my macbook haha, so sorry if the quality isn't so great, I'll try to get some better ones up:]


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, what a cute smilin' little guy.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww what a sweetie! love the name!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww he looks adorable


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

awwwww!!!! Bonzo iz adorable  !!!!!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Awww!!! he's so cuute!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just adorable!


----------

